# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  ( Konsultasi ) penggunaan carbon aktif

## skandalnjepit

Permisi Suhu Suhu di sini, kiranya para suhu suhu disini berkenan untuk menyumbangkan pendapat nya, saya newbie di dunia perkolaman KOI, saya ada kolam koi outdoor dengan ukuran 4m x 0,6m x 0,5m yg sudah berjalan sekitar satu tahun menggunakan 2 chamber filter ( chamber 1 = jaring nelayan, chamber 2 = bioball & pompa untuk sirkulasi air ), selama running setahun kondisi ikan tidak ada masalah, hanya saja kondisi air yg dapat dikategorikan tidak jernih. minggu lalu seorang teman saya memberi usul kepada saya untuk menggunakan arang carbon aktif yang di letakan di chamber 2 dengan tujuan agar air menjadi jernih. 

yg ingin saya tanyakan 

1. apakah berbahaya jika arang carbon aktif di letakan di satu chamber dengan bioball ?
2. apakah ada efek negatif dari penggunaan arang carbon aktif jangka panjang terhadap ikan koi, mengingat ini adalah filter kimiawi ?
3. apakah ada alternatif lain selain menggunakan arang carbon aktif untuk menjernihkan air kolam koi saya ? ( saya sudah pernah menggunakan zeolit, tapi tidak ada perubahan terhadap kejernihan air kolam saya )

Terima kasih atas bantuan Suhu sekalian disini.

----------

